# Gyclo-Flex



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure I spelled this right but does anybody use this? what results did you get? Just started it with Anja


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I give this to my older dog, lab. I definitely notice if I let the bag go empty for too long.. well... HE notices. I give him stage three chews.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I have used this on my HD girl Rosa since she was diagnosed at 12 months old. She's nearly three now. We had to do a THR on her, but she has been good since then. She did have some occasional lameness in her forelegs develop, and we found out she had ED as well. So we added Jointagen to her daily Glycoflex (stage 3 here too). Since we've been doing both supplements, she has been 100% limp free!! I think a single joint supplement is not enough if you have a dog with severe issue like Rosa. 

For our male GSD, he had great hips but we put him on the Glycoflex as well, we figure it can't hurt and maybe it will pay off when he's older. He is also nearly three years old and never has any joint problems, although that is probably due more to good breeding than the supplement.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I give Glyco-Flex stage III to the Lab who has really bad arthritis in his knees and who knows where else and I think it helps. But what I thought really made the difference was Advanced Cetyl M with Cetyl Myristolerate. Minka gets the same only as a supplement because she has no joint problems (there should be a cross-fingers Smiles)


----------

